# NC tracking fall armyworms



## Virginiagal (Apr 24, 2017)

NC State is tracking fall armyworms and have found some already:
https://ncturfbugs.wordpress.ncsu.edu/2022/06/22/early-fall-armyworms/

I put down GrubEx today as a preventative.


----------



## 440mag (Jan 29, 2018)

Thanks for posting this up;

These pests - or their larvae grubs in particular - are precisely why I rely so heavily (and happily successfully) on Beneficial Nematodes! :thumbup:

This text from the second bulletin linked above DOES NOT apply to Beneficial Nematodes: "_Insecticides are generally ineffective against large larvae so be sure to note the size of the armyworms before making an application. Large larvae are likely to finish feeding and burrow into the soil to pupate so only treat if larvae are relatively small._"

*BN's don't care how big or small any in-ground pest is; they quickly pierce their way inside, lay eggs which consume the pest from the inside out before moving on to seek and destroy other in-ground pests in the identical manner / cycle *… :nod:


----------

